# Tsudo N1 Cat-back...read if want an exhaust..



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

ok...i bout the Tsudo N1 exhaust from ebay payed 218 for it...and is not a direct bolt on..i had to cut the resonator pipe shorter..for it to line up..and had to lower the control arm to fit everything properly..from start to finish, it took about 7 hours(including removing stock exhaust). so if u want to do some mods. get it. but its not a direct bolt on..i had to cut a piece of the res. pipe and run a smaller pipe under it, and hooked the 2 other parts together. im doin this so all of you that dont have an exhaust dont end up doing what i did..unless u like getting down and really dirty...in the long run..i made it fit


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

Altiman93 said:


> ok...i bout the Tsudo N1 exhaust from ebay payed 218 for it...and is not a direct bolt on..i had to cut the resonator pipe shorter..for it to line up..and had to lower the control arm to fit everything properly..from start to finish, it took about 7 hours(including removing stock exhaust). so if u want to do some mods. get it. but its not a direct bolt on..i had to cut a piece of the res. pipe and run a smaller pipe under it, and hooked the 2 other parts together. im doin this so all of you that dont have an exhaust dont end up doing what i did..unless u like getting down and really dirty...in the long run..i made it fit



well i have the jdm n1 im thinkin its the same thing but it was fine for the most part just had to long of a down pipe frome the bullshit header i bought so the header and down pipe is a bitch to get off so i just cut the same pipe and the pipe the tip is on but that second cut is only for custom shit cause the body kit so its lagit i think never had to do anything withthe control arm you maybe had somthen backwards or somthin ....... um wut about header is it stock? downpipe? cat? stock or wut ?


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

naw for mine, it went like that, i had to lower the control arm, to fit the pipe threw, because it would not fit with the bends in it. i just have Stillen Headers, that came with a downpipe, i might buy a test pipe, or go with a High Flow Cat. but as far as the muffler goes, i might just unblot the muffler because it bolts right off, and relpace it with piping, ive heard a custome exhaust that is a 2.5 in. from the cat back, and its all just piping, no muffler at at(he also had a high flow cat) and it sounded like a beast. i might end up doing that, but i sort of like the ricy sound, because people think my cars slow, untill they see my tail lights in front of them, then they think otherwise


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

Altiman93 said:


> naw for mine, it went like that, i had to lower the control arm, to fit the pipe threw, because it would not fit with the bends in it. i just have Stillen Headers, that came with a downpipe, i might buy a test pipe, or go with a High Flow Cat. but as far as the muffler goes, i might just unblot the muffler because it bolts right off, and relpace it with piping, ive heard a custome exhaust that is a 2.5 in. from the cat back, and its all just piping, no muffler at at(he also had a high flow cat) and it sounded like a beast. i might end up doing that, but i sort of like the ricy sound, because people think my cars slow, untill they see my tail lights in front of them, then they think otherwise


weird how many pieices did the exhaust come as? i got a hight flow cat as well so the just plain pipin would be tight probly sounds beefy instead of all ricey wich i sont mind lol one thing that is all gay on me are the hangers or the lack of hangers?


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

it came in 3 peices. The Resonator, the "s" pipe, and the muffler. No no lack of hangers,all off the ones from the stock muffler, are the same as the one that i have. one problem is, is thats its too loud, inside,and out. im thinking of just taking off the muffler, and either buying a borla muffler, or the Blitz Nur spec(btw sounds nice). but overall, it sounds pretty good.


----------



## Iceman00 (Jul 24, 2006)

So the overall problem was it was too short? I've heard of that before


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

_*altiman*_- hmm wish mine had the hangers im usen wire and it keeps brakin so the piping is touchin shit and makin the car raddle lol i want a more beefy sound for sure this aint to bad though ...were would you get thows mufflers your talkin about? mine is to loud inside too.o ya mine came in three as well same peices .but also a cat downpipe header lol to many gaskets ..

*iceman*-too short no mine was to long because of the bullshit downpipe that came with the cheesy header i bought


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

iceman- yeah it was too long, the resonator was way to long, if i just bolted it right up, it wuld be left hanging, so i had to cut the resonator so it would have a snug fit. 

95 Altima, what type of downpipe did u get? i bought one from Stillen, and also came with a header, and it bolted right up perfectly, didnt throw off the cat any, it was exacly the same lengh as the stock one, and as for the muffler, im still tryin to find model of it. Its Borla so u know that if u put a borla on it will sound nice and beefy, but the Nur Spec from Blitz sounds good as well. sort of sounds like a wrx/sti exhaust..but its either the Nur Spec(that sort of sounds like the wrx) or the Blitz(will give it its unique sound). but either way its too loud and not deep enough to my desire


----------



## 95_altima_ka24de (Jan 2, 2008)

down pipe and header are no name brand bought on ebay they were named as "real exhaust header" i want mine to sound like a wrx ...


----------



## Altiman93 (Nov 14, 2006)

yeah just look under KA24DE exhaust on you tube, and it will come up with the 240SX. we have the same engine so it will sound the same basically. And the Blitz Nur Spec will sound like a WRX..its nice and deep, not raspy at all. but its really expensive, and they dont make it for the altima, so i was just thinking of getting the universal Nur Spec, still expensive, but it will sound nice.


----------

